# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Xin Hướng Dẫn Cách Ghost Toàn Bộ Win Vào HDD Ngoài Và Cách Để Ghost Lại Từ HDD Đó Qua USB Khi Win Bị

## myphamchatluong

hiện tại em xài win 7, toàn bộ win của em khoảng 40gb em muốn ghost toàn bộ lại qua hdd cắm usb vì đĩa thì ko đủ để khi bị virus hay lỗi ko fải cài lại từ đầu. và cách để ghost qua hdd đó qua usb khi win bị hư. ai biết xin chỉ giúp em với!!!!(hướng dẫn chi tiết xíu vì em gà lắm).

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

trong môi trường ghost không xuất hiện menu cho phép ghost từ một phân vùng đến một thiết bị usb mà chỉ có từ disk sang disk .do đó bạn ko thể ghost vào usb .trừ trường hợp bạn có một hdd rời bên ngoài chạy qua đường usb thì được .

do dung lượng của bạn ko đủ chứa file ghost .bạn có thể lắp thêm một ổ cứng khác vào máy ( mượn của ai đó ) ghost vào đó rồi sau đó copy qua usb .

nhưng có một điều là mình chưa thấy usb nào có sức chứa lớn đền vậy .vì nén lại cũng phải đến 8gb file ghost đó

----------


## YoeFlash

mình ko hiểu ý bạn lắm, bạn nói rõ chút được ko?
hiện tại mình có 1 hdd di động chạy wa usb thì có làm đc ko?

----------


## kothemyeuz

*good luck*

nếu bạn có một ổ cứng di động gắn qua cổng usb thì bạn vào phần ghost disk to disk bạn ghost bảng ghost của ổ cứng trên máy lên ổ cứng rời là đc !! ghost theo dạng này thì toàn bộ hệ thống dữ liệu trên máy sẽ nằm gọn trong ổ cứng di động của bạn. bạn sẽ ko lo khi win bị lỗi !!!
chúc bạn thành công. 
(có j ko đúng mong anh em chỉ giáo thêm@@[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## sccom123

> hiện tại em xài win 7, toàn bộ win của em khoảng 40gb em muốn ghost toàn bộ lại qua hdd cắm usb vì đĩa thì ko đủ để khi bị virus hay lỗi ko fải cài lại từ đầu. và cách để ghost qua hdd đó qua usb khi win bị hư. ai biết xin chỉ giúp em với!!!!(hướng dẫn chi tiết xíu vì em gà lắm).


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
khi bạn tạo file fhost windows thì dung lượng của nó cùng lắm là 5-6 gb thui trừ khi bạn cài nhiều chương trình đồ họa nặng lắm thì nó mới lớn hơn mức đó. còn không dung lượng của file ghost đó chỉ trung bình là 4gb thôi. 40gb ở đây chắc ý bạn nói là dung lượng của phân vùng cài windows (ổ c).
theo mình thì bạn cứ tạo bản ghost sang phân vùng khác trên ổ cứng của bạn như bình thường. sau đó bạn copy file ghost này sang ổ cứng cắm ngoài của bạn để lưu trữ. khi nào bạn cần ghost lại bạn cắm ổ cứng này vào sau đó bạn vào chương trình ghost thực hiện thao tác ghost như bình thường, chỉ đến phần chọn file ghost bạn chỉ việc chọn phân vùng trên ổ cứng cắm ngoài có chứa file ghost để ghost là xong.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

